# Real Fancy



## bikeyard (Sep 26, 2015)

http://nh.craigslist.org/cto/5223640230.html


----------



## kz1000 (Sep 26, 2015)

pretty fricking gay


----------



## island schwinn (Sep 26, 2015)

Shaggin waggin


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 26, 2015)

That is one freakin cool Shaggin Wagon! Vincev should dump his VW bus and grab this! It even has a mirror on the ceiling over the bed! Shazzam, wham bam.


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 26, 2015)

Looks kinda familiar. I remember seeing atrocities like that growing up in LA. Bleh!


----------



## bricycle (Sep 26, 2015)

Way kool......  I was ahead of the van craze..... bought mine in Nov. 74.


----------



## rollfaster (Sep 26, 2015)

Loved those window less vans with wild interiors and metal flake paint. I had a short wheelbase 67 Chevy G10 with a 283, power glide and 10" cragers. Even a small blue sparkle three spoke steering wheel. Lots of partying in that van.


----------



## Boris (Sep 26, 2015)

bricycle said:


> Way kool......  I was ahead of the van craze..... bought mine in Nov. 74.




So you started the whole van craze? WOW Brian!


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 26, 2015)

This was my original shagging wagon.


----------



## rollfaster (Sep 27, 2015)

Very cool 57 ford wagon.


----------



## vincev (Sep 27, 2015)

Dont come knockin' when this van is rockin'.


----------

